# WU novo



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2011 às 12:35)

Notei hoje de manhã que o WU sofreu uma transformação total.  Até gosto! 

http://wunderground.com

Edit:  Agora lê os avisos do IM!






Outra das muitas alterações é que agora dá a previsão para o local onde está a estação, pelas coordenadas.


----------

